# RX200s Firmware Update - 250w and screen timeout changed



## VapingSquid (4/7/16)

Woop! v4.10

http://www.wismec.com/software/wismec-tc-software-for-upgrading-reuleaux-rx200s/

*Warning:
*
This resets your TC settings to 250w (and less importantly, your wattage back to 20w)

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Random_Sheep (4/7/16)

Just wish it kept the puff counter. HAHAHA

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Modulas (4/7/16)

Updated earlier, but don't quite notice the difference in the screen time out time.


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (4/7/16)

can some one please tell me why this device throws me back to 20W in tc316 mode, my build is a ss 316 0.09ohm. please help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (4/7/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> can some one please tell me why this device throws me back to 20W in tc316 mode, my build is a ss 316 0.09ohm. please help



From what I have experienced and have seen, this happens when there is a bad connection. Either a post screw, the post itself, the 510 pin or maybe the coil is just *just* touching another post or coil leg. When the device detects too much of a change in resistance, it jumps into VW mode on minimum to protect you (I assume).


----------



## DirtyD (5/7/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> can some one please tell me why this device throws me back to 20W in tc316 mode, my build is a ss 316 0.09ohm. please help



@BeardedVaper93 

Same problem here. No shorts. Take out batteries , put on wattage heat coil up, change to SS TC mode. If not working, take out the batts again and then go to TC mode. Check batteries are also charge high, this low ohms and TC will drain batteries heavily. Also, did you remember to lock down the watts? I vaped on my 0.13 ohm SS dual 3mm fused claptons 316L SS build on Friday, first time really trying TC on my new mod, forgot to lock down the wattage. Next thing I saw, 166W


----------

